
A year ago, the NES Classic flew off the shelves–now it’s coming back - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/miss-out-on-the-nes-classic-itll-be-back-in-stores-soon/
======
christopholous
I might have to get this. We got the snes classic for Christmas and its pretty
good, although ours was not working out of the box and we had to return it
through warranty.

